# Advice for a single American male?



## echoic (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

So I'm thinking about making the move and hoping for some straight advice from those of you who may be inclined. I'm an American attorney, about 30, single and considering several of the large U.S./UK law firms based in Dubai at starting salary around $200k (U.S.). I have a couple questions, but welcome advice of any kind:

1) Cost of living: I've heard no income taxes, so assuming that's true, and considering the expenses I'll bring with me, how do you live on say $12,500 (US) per month? If I wanted to be able to live comfortably, what kind of place would I live in, what kind of car would I drive?

2) Single females: Would I be misguided to think I would meet an attractive, single female in Dubai? What would you say the ratio of single guys to girls is? How many single woman out of 10 are attractive in your opinion? 

3) Nightlife: Is there one to speak of? What time does it get going and end? Are all the places to go out in one area? How many places (i) serve alcohol and (ii) are frequented by ex-pats primarily?

Thanks in advance for any advice you might have to offer.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

1. As an American you cannot escape the IRS. You will be subject to US taxes on all income in excess of $86,000. There are plenty of threads about rent - please do a search for info. As to the car you'd drive - that's up to you.

2. There are a lot of single people in this town, A lot of Emirates stewardesses. As to whether they are attractive, well I find that a rather offensive question.

3. We have a LOT of nightlife - bars, pubs, restaurants, clubs, theatre & live music. Most bars wil close at around 2.00am , although there are later places. Many places serve alcohol and they are spread across Dubai. Frequented by ex-pats primarily? Again slightly offensive IMO.

-


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

echoic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 2) Single females: Would I be misguided to think I would meet an attractive, single female in Dubai? What would you say the ratio of single guys to girls is? *How many single woman out of 10 are attractive in your opinion? *
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you might have to offer.


LOL!! Surely you can't be serious? How could anyone possibly answer that question? How many women out of ten are attractive where you come from? (please don't answer that - i'm being ironic)


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

I was told, but have not done research to confirm that as long as you live outside the country for >330 days/yr you are not taxed on the first $82,400 of your income, and after that you are taxed a flat 8%. Again, please confirm this for yourself.

Having said that, say you moved right now you'd still owe regular taxes for 2008 as it's now impossible for you to live outside the US for more than 330 days this year. 

As far as the female comment, I'll leave it alone. Just like I'll refrain from any lawyer jokes.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahaha - there are some fantastic looking woman here, very hard to find ugly ones LOL. i say 8/10.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> hahaha - there are some fantastic looking woman here, very hard to find ugly ones LOL. i say 8/10.


been to the Lodge then Marc!

GA


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> Frequented by ex-pats primarily?


Over 80% of the population are expats. Finding Emiratis is the hard part.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

cairogal said:


> Over 80% of the population are expats. Finding Emiratis is the hard part.


 Too funny.

If you're planning on moving here, you should speak with your tax accountant and find out the details. As stated above the first $86K is not taxed if you are out of the country (US) for 330 days in a 360 day period, but your tax accountant will explain how things work because you would at least be arriving mid-year for a partial filing. After the first $86K you will be taxed at the standard progressive rate, so there is no escaping the IRS.

The law firm you work for should explain a few things. I recommend once you have a little more information and know where they are based people here can recommend places to live. The vehicle is up to you, as everything make from A to Z is available. Watch the speeding tickets.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Once "bonafide residence" is established one can enter the US for holidays and such. Definitely speak to a tax pro before going.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

GA - I havent been to 'the lodge' - what, where is it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> GA - I havent been to 'the lodge' - what, where is it?


It is basically a night club. Over 21's only though, as are all clubs in Dubai.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I happen to think I'm drop dead gorgeous so I'll make myself 11/10! 

But what the hell do you look like, Mr Lawyer? I have exceptionally high standards when it comes to choosing a man, would YOU satisfy MY criteria???.......oh, and did I mention I'm extremely shallow???


----------



## honeybunny (Apr 28, 2008)

*An American in Dubai*

American lawyer, 

Fret not. You will find attractive women who will adore you and dote on you. Being American boosts your approval rating to an all time high in Dubai. You will be as eligible as John F Kennedy Junior....little worry you may not look like him. Dubai is a little like Vegas 24/7...fun, fun, fun. 
Welcome


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

honeybunny said:


> American lawyer,
> 
> Fret not. *You will find attractive women who will adore you and dote on you*. *Being American boosts your approval rating to an all time high in Dubai*. You will be as eligible as John F Kennedy Junior....little worry you may not look like him. Dubai is a little like Vegas 24/7...*fun, fun, fun*.
> Welcome



Ah. Another comedy poster. 


_


----------



## honeybunny (Apr 28, 2008)

*Another funny post*

Dear Moderator, 

Please note the sarcasm dripping in fun, fun, fun....
Are you saying that being American does not make him highly eligible in Dubai? Are you not aware of the prevailing dating scene and accompanying hierachy system based on nationality? Then you must not live in Dubai

The American Lawyer Esquire is still welcome.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have lived in Dubai for some time. In my experience most women run away from American men, but maybe some of you are _special_. 




(Iron horse - for the record, I am not including you in this!)


-


----------



## honeybunny (Apr 28, 2008)

My experience here has been many women seek out certain nationalities rather than certain qualities in a man. I don't think there's anything wrong with American men.....as compared to whom???? I've dated a few...they were alright.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I have lived in Dubai for some time. In my experience most women run away from American men, but maybe some of you are _special_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're sticking it to me for the hat and broomstick comment.  I'll pretend I'm from Mexico or Spain from now on.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

As a yank in the UAE I rarely came across others. Maybe it was the circles I ran in. I think some of us are attracted to what is different from ourselves. Personally, if I have the choice of men from other countries vs. an American, I'll likely gravitate towards the non-American. It's more exciting!


----------



## honeybunny (Apr 28, 2008)

Cairogal, 

I think it's wrong to stereotype all men based on where they come from. I've met some pretty exciting Americans. And dull ones....it's more individual you know.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> I'll pretend I'm from Mexico or Spain from now on.


And there was me thinking I'd escaped the amorous Pedro's and Jaun's behind in sunny Espana!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> And there was me thinking I'd escaped the amorous Pedro's and Jaun's behind in sunny Espana!!


Que? Only because it's the only other language I can speak and being fair skinned I could be from select places in each country. Pero me nombre no es Pedro o Juan, no te preocupes.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Que? Only because it's the only other language I can speak and being fair skinned I could be from select places in each country. Pero me nombre no es Pedro o Juan, no te preocupes.


Muy bien mi amigo! Lo siento pero mi Espanol is malo 

Feliz fin de semana!


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

American single male. How attractive are the women? I'm a bloody attorney. Dear God. Well Tex, I think you just got the trifecta. You might have to look that up because trifecta isn't a common term in a litigatious society. Thank your lucky stars I was brought up to never use an exclamation mark. Back to that French white I think.


----------



## jm971 (May 2, 2008)

Unless you end up with a large US MNC Law Firm such as Patton Boggs, you will find the market for attorneys is low paying vis-a-vis your accustomed income. Many firms use LLB's or Attorneys with a Bachelors of Laws Degree. Your pay is going to be in the $40-50K per annum range with a local firm. As far as your target income of $12,500/mo, you can expect to pay about $2500 to $3000/mo. for a one bedroom apartment in a nice area. You can get a decent car at prices on par or even slightly lower than the US. As far as your question on the opposite gender environment, depends on your taste I suppose. You will definitely become a target for people from an Island nation off of Asia and various other passport and green card hunters. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

jm971 said:


> Caveat Emptor.


 Buyer beware? Or Carpe Diem?  Well at least for some.



Pasanada said:


> Muy bien mi amigo! Lo siento pero mi Espanol is malo
> 
> Feliz fin de semana!


Yo entiendo su español.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmmm....i know this thread's subject is sth else....but just one sec to say for no reason(or the reason i dont know!!!) ive nt been able to use my Shinny_girl username since yesterday....though i tried more than 20 times to change password no chance!....so i created a new id same as previous one....and whts more is that i lost private messages of last night...so can u pls send them to me again?? to this id!! coz im itching to know them...

Iron horse we were talking abt Ironman...but i lost the last post...can u resend to this id pls? tanx!


----------

